# Beaux Arts outside of France



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Palace of the Post Office, Buenos Aires:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Buenos Aires' cityscape is very European! In fact many Argentinians more consider themselves as European than South American.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The closest one in Manila is The *Uy Chaco* building


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Rail Stations* of Retiro in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*ANCHORENA PALACE - BUENOS AIRES*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## Diviner (May 4, 2006)

Some examples from New York City:

Grand Central Station








(http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47118327)


Alexander Hamilton U.S. Custom House








(http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1652414)


New York Public Library








(http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1069242)


Metropolitan Museum of Art








(http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4483930)


The Ansonia








(http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40013433)


Former NYC Police Headquarters (240 Centre St)








(http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26989785)


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

EMArg said:


> *ANCHORENA PALACE - BUENOS AIRES*



^ really good, that!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Algiers: Place Bresson and Theater (GRI) by Getty Research Institute, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* 28. Paz Palace /Military Circle *




Buenos Aires had one of the biggest repertoires of Single-Family palaces in the world. Probably, the most important one is the Paz Palace, bought decades ago by the Argentine Army, being the Military circle today. The palace was the residence of José C. Paz, who chose the architectural style called Beaux-Arts, often used in the aristocracy of the country of that era, characterized by its bilateral symmetry (if we cut the building in half, both part look the same). This palace represents, once again, the ideals of progress of Argentina at the ending of the 19th century, an ideal who kept going for the next decades. The architect was Louis Sortais, who designed it and supervised it from France without ever coming to the city (a very common method in those times). Inside, it is a huge labyrinth of more than 140 rooms and details who seem taken from the Chateau of Versailles.


The Paz Palace has a direct view to the San Martín square. where most of this huge palaces were built in the past. A complete different city back then, with kilometers of incredible residences in front of the river from the Downtown to the north of Buenos Aires. The Paz Palace became today one of the most iconic buildings of the city, being in the top 5 buildings to visit among the Casa Rosada and the Barolo Palace.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Inside the Paz Palace:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

-->>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Confeitaria Colombo - Rio de Janeiro*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## Ruffizza (Jul 10, 2016)

Brazil was growing in the 19th and early 20th centuries, even more in the São Paulo state which has become the wealthiest of the country due to the coffee exportation. Most of the people who lived here where European immigrants, especially Italians. Here are some examples of the eclectic style applied in private and public buildings all over the city of São Paulo.

Correio de São Paulo 
São Paulo Post Office









Theatro Municipal de São Paulo
São Paulo Municipal Theatre









Estação Júlio Prestes
Júlio Prestes Train station









Museu da Energia (antiga Residência Santos Dumont)
Energy Museum (old Santos Dumont residence)









Palácio dos Campos Elíseos
Campos Elíseos Palace









Antiga Editora Monteiro Lobato
Old Monteiro Lobato's Publish Office









Palácio Anhangabaú
Anhangabaú Palace









Palácios Gêmeos
Twin Palaces


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro: Palaces & Museums *



















*City: Río de Janeiro
State: Río de Janeiro
Place: Palaces & Museums *






Along with Buenos Aires at the podium, Rio de Janeiro was one of the richest cities of Latin America at the beginning of the 20th Century and some of its extravagant architecture still remains triumphant. Though the process of demolition and renewal of the buildings in the city was devastating, nowadays many of the most relevant tourist points are the restored public palaces such as the National Library, the Centro Cultural Justiá Federal, the Municipal Chamber or the Museum of Fine Arts. All of them are included in the spectrum of the Beaux Arts buildings of Rio, who reached the city on its golden age of prosperity. Among the collection of palaces, their most important icon if the Theatro Municipal (Municipal Theatre), who was strongly influenced by the Palais Garnier, the inspirational muse of many gorgeous theatres all around the world of that era.






*TEATRO MUNICIPAL*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*NATIONAL LIBRARY*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*CENTRO CULTURAL JUSTIÇA FEDERAL *


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*MUSEUM OF FINE ARTS*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## bumbledah. (Apr 25, 2017)

*CULTURAL CENTER / FORMER CENTRAL LIBRARY : GRANT PARK , CHICAGO ( 1893 )*


Chicago Cultural Center by Stephanie Barto, on Flickr


Chicago Cultural Center by Brule Laker, on Flickr








[/url]
Chicago in July by Mary-Ann M, on Flickr[/IMG]


Chicago Cultural Center by Brule Laker, on Flickr


Chicago Cultural Center by |=_=|, on Flickr


Chicago Cultural Center by Brule Laker, on Flickr


Chicago Cultural Center by Brule Laker, on Flickr


stained-glass dome by |=_=|, on Flickr


Chicago Cultural Center by Richard Ellis, on Flickr


Chicago Cultural Center by Richard Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Zürich, Switzerland*

Metropol:









Leuenhof:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Córdoba, Argentina: Genaro Pérez Museum*




Located in the downtown, the Genaro Pérez Museum permanently offers a collection of Argentine painting, and in particular that of Cordoba, which has spanned from 1868 to contemporary art. The works are classified in a linear route that begins with the Precursors of the 19th century, continues with the Generation of the 30s, the abstractizing avant-gardes of the 1950s, and ends with the currents from the 1960s to today.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Córdoba, Argentina: Dionisi Palace*




The Dionisi Palace is a museum located in the Nueva Córdoba neighborhood. It is part of the link of the Media Legua de Oro Cultural and offers a valuable space for the development of the art of photography. It has 16 exhibition rooms, distributed on its two floors. The building, made between 1920 and 1924 by the architect Miguel Arrambide, has the characteristics of a petit hotel. Originally it had a traditional courtyard, which was radically modified and converted into a closed central courtyard, which was illuminated by a colorful glass and iron skylight. Undoubtedly the greatest part is focused on the stained glass in the entrance hall, made by the House of Villela and Thomas.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Buffalo Savings Bank*
Buffalo, New York


----------

